# Fin pinhole...



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

One of the angels I have has had a pinhole it it's dorsal fin since I got it on the 19th of March. The fish has more than doubled in size but the pinhole remains, at the same size. I imagine it is some sort of minor bacterial issue. Could I remove the fish and spot treat with something to kill the bacteria? The pinhole is approximately 1/3-1/2mm and perfectly round through the soft tissue of the dorsal fin not through a ray. It is the largest most aggressive individual and eats like an angry pirhana so it isnt suffering... just wondering what this pinhole is. Thanks.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't think you should worry if appetite is good and the fish is healthy just leave it alone and hopefully it will heal in 1 or 2 months time depending on your water condition.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

They get a 40% water change every day and the bottom is completely clean that's why I'm confused.. 
It should be gone by now given that most of that dorsal fin is new tissue.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

punk fish? with piercings?


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

A little notched genetics?
http://theangelfishsociety.org/articles/norton/dr_norton(18).htm


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

bae said:


> A little notched genetics?
> http://theangelfishsociety.org/articles/norton/dr_norton(18).htm


I'm a big stickler for proper form and good quality fish. I wouldn't have raised any of those past 3 or 4 weeks. If I'm raising something, the second I notice you're missing a fin (genetically), have a kinked spine, etc, you're out of luck.

I don't believe in perpetuating anything but the best available fish and letting deformities out into the market knowingly just encourages that deformity to wind up in someone else's tank, breed, and make its way into the hobby- perhaps as a recessed trait, which is even worse. In the wild these fish would be out-competed or eaten, and I know it sounds cruel but I just don't see the point of raising a fish that probably isn't going to have a very happy life all weird shaped and awkward anyways.. so I would just feed said deformed 2-3cm fish to a 10-15cm fish.

The pinhole is in the fin. It's a pinhole.  No notches.









That's the guy!!!


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

While I don't think it is notched, it could well be genetic. Just like someone I knew in highschool who was born with a small patch of white hair on the back of his head in the midst of his brown hair (really weird when I first met him ) it could be that the angel was just born that way. If you're keeping the water clean and it isn't getting better or worse it's reasonable to assume it is just a part of the fish.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Cory said:


> While I don't think it is notched, it could well be genetic. Just like someone I knew in highschool who was born with a small patch of white hair on the back of his head in the midst of his brown hair (really weird when I first met him ) it could be that the angel was just born that way. If you're keeping the water clean and it isn't getting better or worse it's reasonable to assume it is just a part of the fish.


There was a guy with the same thing at my school too.
That's interesting. I've never heard of a genetic pinhole in the soft tissue of a fin before and I've never seen one but it would explain why it is exactly the same and none of the other fins or fish are affected......


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Those notched angels are hideous.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

AquariAM said:


> That's interesting. I've never heard of a genetic pinhole in the soft tissue of a fin before and I've never seen one but it would explain why it is exactly the same and none of the other fins or fish are affected......


The article explains how to determine if it's heritable or due to some injury earlier in development, although it might take more work in this case. Who knows, if you breed this fish to its offspring you could have the start of a strain of _real_ lace angels.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

bae said:


> Who knows, if you breed this fish to its offspring you could have the start of a strain of _real_ lace angels.


Given that it's a single tiny pinhole in a single fin I think that would rapidly turn into a life's work .


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> They get a 40% water change every day and the bottom is completely clean that's why I'm confused..
> It should be gone by now given that most of that dorsal fin is new tissue.


I had a goldfish that had a pinhole on the dorsal fin and I did a 20% WC every two days and it when away in a month or so. 40% every day might be too much WC


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I'll cut it back. Worth a shot. Figured if the water was aged it didn't matter.


----------

